# [Solved] Problem z instalacja sterownikow ATI, 2.6.22-ck1

## KaszeL

Witam wszystkich serdecznie.

Mam problem z instalacja sterowników ATI po aktualizacji GCC to v4.2.0 oto co wypluwa emerge:

```
emerge ati-drivers

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.37.6-r1 to /

 * ati-driver-installer-8.37.6-x86.x86_64.run RMD160 ;-) ...              [ ok ]

 * ati-driver-installer-8.37.6-x86.x86_64.run SHA1 ;-) ...                [ ok ]

 * ati-driver-installer-8.37.6-x86.x86_64.run SHA256 ;-) ...              [ ok ]

 * ati-driver-installer-8.37.6-x86.x86_64.run size ;-) ...                [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking ati-driver-installer-8.37.6-x86.x86_64.run ;-) ...            [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.22-ck1/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.22-ck1

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking ati-driver-installer-8.37.6-x86.x86_64.run to /usr/data/temp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.37.6-r1/work

 * Converting 2.6.x/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...            [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking ./../common/usr/src/ati/fglrx_sample_source.tgz to /usr/data/temp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.37.6-r1/work/extra

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /usr/data/temp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.37.6-r1/work ...

 * Preparing fglrx module

make -C /usr/src/linux M=/usr/data/temp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.37.6-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.22-ck1'

  CC [M]  /usr/data/temp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.37.6-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.o

/usr/data/temp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.37.6-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:149:27: error: linux/ioctl32.h: No such file or directory

In file included from /usr/data/temp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.37.6-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/drm_proc.h:41,

                 from /usr/data/temp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.37.6-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:334:

/usr/data/temp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.37.6-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/drmP.h:126:1: warning: "DRM_DEBUG_CODE" redefined

/usr/data/temp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.37.6-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:178:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition

/usr/data/temp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.37.6-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:452: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/usr/data/temp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.37.6-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function 'firegl_stub_open':

/usr/data/temp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.37.6-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:575: warning: assignment discards qualifiers from pointer target type

/usr/data/temp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.37.6-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function 'firegl_put_user_ptr':

/usr/data/temp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.37.6-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:1388: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

/usr/data/temp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.37.6-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:1388: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

/usr/data/temp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.37.6-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:1388: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

/usr/data/temp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.37.6-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:1388: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

/usr/data/temp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.37.6-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function '__ke_pci_find_device':

/usr/data/temp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.37.6-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:1775: warning: 'pci_find_device' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/pci.h:477)

/usr/data/temp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.37.6-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function '__ke_do_mmap':

/usr/data/temp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.37.6-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:1885: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast

/usr/data/temp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.37.6-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function '__ke_request_irq':

/usr/data/temp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.37.6-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:2638: warning: 'deprecated_irq_flag' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/interrupt.h:66)

/usr/data/temp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.37.6-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:2638: warning: passing argument 2 of 'request_irq' from incompatible pointer type

/usr/data/temp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.37.6-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function '__ke_unregister_ioctl32_conversion':

/usr/data/temp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.37.6-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:2661: warning: 'return' with a value, in function returning void

/usr/data/temp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.37.6-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: At top level:

/usr/data/temp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.37.6-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:4897: warning: 'kmem_cache_t' is deprecated

/usr/data/temp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.37.6-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function 'KAS_SlabCache_Initialize':

/usr/data/temp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.37.6-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:4938: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

make[2]: *** [/usr/data/temp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.37.6-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/usr/data/temp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.37.6-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.22-ck1'

make: *** [kmod_build] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.37.6-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1648:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 988:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   ati-drivers-8.37.6-r1.ebuild, line 174:   Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *   linux-mod.eclass, line 516:   Called die

 * 

 * Unable to make  GCC_VER_MAJ=4 KVER=2.6.22-ck1 KDIR=/usr/src/linux kmod_build.

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/usr/data/temp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.37.6-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * 

```

Przyda się także moje emerge --info

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.3_rc9 (default-linux/amd64/2006.1, gcc-4.2.0, glibc-2.6-r0, 2.6.22-ck1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.22-ck1 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.10

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 24 Jul 2007 11:30:01 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.22-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/data/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/data/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/usr/data/temp"

PORTDIR="/usr/data/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/data/overlay"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X alsa amd64 arts avi bitmap-fonts bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dlloader dri dvd dvdr eds emboss esd fam ffmpeg firefox flac gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal iconv jpeg ldap libg++ mad midi mp3 mp4 mpeg mpeg2 mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp oss pango pcre pdf pdflib perl png python quicktime readline reflection session spell spl ssl svg tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode vorbis xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Byłbym wdzięczny za jakieś sugestie.

----------

## mbar

error: linux/ioctl32.h: No such file or directory

trza skądś zdobyć ten plik, nie?  :Smile: 

----------

## KaszeL

Faktycznie, zupełnie tego nie zauważyłem. Z tego co widzę to są konsekwencje zmian w kernelu. Trzeba poczekać na nowe sterowniki, albo na łatę do tych :\

----------

## Wojtek_

Ze strony Ati mozna juz sciagac sterowniki 8.39.4, ktore dzialaja z jadrami 2.6.22. Niestety nie ma ich jeszcze w portage.

Pozdrawiam,

Wojtek

----------

## KaszeL

Czyli rozwiązanie jest w drodze  :Smile:  Świetna informacja. Poczekam zatem, aż te sterowniki pojawią się w portage.

----------

## mbar

możesz również skopiować ten plik z innej wersji kernela, u mnie działa.

----------

## KaszeL

W zasadzie to zrobiłem wyłom i zainstalowałem sterowniki z poza dystrybucji  :Wink:  Eh... A miałem tego nie robić. Jak się pojawią w portage, to je przeinstaluje.

----------

## Arfrever

 *KaszeL wrote:*   

> W zasadzie to zrobiłem wyłom i zainstalowałem sterowniki z poza dystrybucji

 

Lepiej było zrobić własny ebuild. Gdy ebuild używa PV, P lub podobną zmienną między innymi w SRC_URI, to często wystarczy zmienić nazwę ebuildu.

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## Lord_Raven

Na bugzilli lezy patch do ati-drivers rozwiazujacy problem. Sprawdzone - dziala.

----------

## Wojtek_

8.39.4 sa juz w portage.

Pozdrawiam,

Wojtek

----------

